# Gentoo Updaten schlägt fehl

## mathos93

Hallo. wenn ich mein Gentoo System updaten will kommt folgende meldung?!

Kann mir vll jemand helfen? 

Danke   :Laughing: 

```
[...]

localhost chris # emerge --update --ask world

 * IMPORTANT: 16 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies /

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for app-misc/mc from @selected

... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "app-misc/mc" has unmet requirements.

- app-misc/mc-4.8.1-r1 USE="X edit gpm ncurses nls samba slang xdg -mclib -test"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    exactly-one-of ( ncurses slang )

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

 * IMPORTANT: 16 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

localhost chris # 

```

Last edited by mathos93 on Wed Aug 15, 2012 9:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## astaecker

mc kann nur mit dem "ncurses" oder dem "slang" USE Flag installiert werden. Du hast aber beide aktiviert. Empfohlen wird nur "ncurses".

Wenn du also jetzt "slang" deaktivieren willst, musst es entweder aus der /etc/portage/package.use aus der "app-misc/mc" Zeile entfernen oder aus der /etc/make.conf bzw. /etc/portage/make.conf aus der "USE" Zeile.

----------

## mathos93

Hey hab ich gemacht und es kommt trotzdem folgendes:

```
[...]

localhost chris # emerge --update --ask world

 * IMPORTANT: 16 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies /

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for app-misc/mc from @selected

... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "app-misc/mc" has unmet requirements.

- app-misc/mc-4.8.1-r1 USE="X edit gpm ncurses nls samba slang xdg -mclib -test"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    exactly-one-of ( ncurses slang )

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

 * IMPORTANT: 16 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

localhost chris # 

```

In meiner /etc/portage/package.use steht folgendes drinnen:

```
[...]

et-im/skype qt-static

```

Die wichtigsten sachen aus meiner /etc/make.conf 

```
[...]

USE="X alsa autotrace bash-completion caps cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cdrdao

     cdrom consolekit contrast cups dbus dell devfs-compat dhcp djvu dts dv

     dvd dvdr emf emovix expat extra-tools extras ffmpeg fontconfig foomaticdb

     fpx gif glibc-omitfp gnutls graphviz gs gstreamer hal hdri hotpixels i18n

     icu imagemagick java jpeg jpeg2k kde lame laptop lasi lensfun lqr lzo

     mjpeg mmx mng mp3 msn musepack musicbrainz mysql network-cron nls nuv

     openexr opengl optimization optimized-qmake parse-clocks pch plasma png

     policykit postproc ppds qt3support qt4 quicktime rar raw rdesktop

     rdesktop-vrdp rdp real samba schroedinger semantic-desktop slang slp

     sndfile sox sql sse sse2 sse3 ssl static-libs stream strong-optimization

     svg taglib theora threads thumbnail thumbnails thunderbird tiff timezone

     truetype twolame type3 udev unicode utils v4l v4l2 vcd vim-syntax vnc

     webkit win32codecs wmf xmp xpm -debug ncurses"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="skype-eula AdobeFlash-10.3 PUEL"

```

----------

## firefly

 *mathos93 wrote:*   

> Hey hab ich gemacht und es kommt trotzdem folgendes:
> 
> ```
> 
> !!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "app-misc/mc" has unmet requirements.
> ...

 

Nein hast du anscheinen nicht oder es wird wieder überschrieben. Für mc sind immer nocht beide useflags (ncurses und slang) aktiv.

EDIT: in deiner USE= Zeile sind beide useflags noch enthalten.

Am besten du gehst den weg mit  /etc/portage/package.use. Und fügst dort die zeile 

```
app-misc/mc -slang
```

 hinzu

----------

## Schorchgrinder

schau doch mal nach ob slang als systemweite USE-Flag gesetzt ist 

```
emerge --info | grep slang
```

auch ist ufed nicht zu verachten 

```
app-portage/ufed

     Available versions:  0.40-r6 0.40-r10 (~)0.40-r11 0.40.1

     Installed versions:  0.40.1(04:51:22 23.12.2009)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Gentoo Linux USE flags editor

```

----------

## mathos93

Danke jetzt gehts aber ich bekomme eine andere meldung?!

```
[...]

localhost chris # emerge --update --ask world

 * IMPORTANT: 16 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta[alsa?,ogg,vorbis]".                                                                                                            

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-0.10-r7 (Change USE: +ogg +vorbis)

(dependency required by "media-libs/phonon-gstreamer-4.5.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-libs/phonon-4.5.1-r1[gstreamer]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.3" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-misc/polkit-kde-kcmodules-0.98_pre20101127" [ebuild])

```

----------

## Christian99

das heißt, dass du für "gst-plugins-meta" die Useflags ogg und vorbis aktivieren musst.

Gut zu sehen an dieser Ausgabe:

```
- media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-0.10-r7 (Change USE: +ogg +vorbis) 
```

----------

## mathos93

Dankeschön an alle  :Smile: 

Ich hab jetzt alle use flags die er haben wollte aktiviert bis er jetzt zu diesen Punkt angekommen ist

```
[...]

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/module-init-tools ("virtual/modutils" is blocking sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.5)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (virtual/modutils-0, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =virtual/modutils-0 required by (app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.18, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    virtual/modutils required by (app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.18, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    =virtual/modutils-0 required by (sys-apps/rescan-scsi-bus-1.29, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 4 more)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

 * IMPORTANT: 16 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

----------

## Christian99

da hat mal ein wechsel von module-init-tools zu kmod stattgefunden. Steht aber sicherlich auch in deinen News:

```
 * IMPORTANT: 16 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items. 
```

Wahrscheinlich hilft aber, das manuelle deinstallieren von module-init-tools. (emerge -C module-init-tools) beim darauffolgenden update sollte dann kmod installiert werden.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, vermutlich wird ein unpassendes Profil genutzt?!

Schau doch mal was 

```
eselect profile list
```

 bereitstellt.

----------

## mathos93

```
[...]

localhost chris # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/x86/10.0 *

  [2]   default/linux/x86/10.0/selinux

  [3]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop

  [4]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome

  [5]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde

  [6]   default/linux/x86/10.0/developer

  [7]   default/linux/x86/10.0/server

  [8]   hardened/linux/x86

  [9]   hardened/linux/x86/selinux

```

----------

## Josef.95

Falls du KDE nutzt ist es wahrscheinlich besser das desktop/kde Subprofil zu nutzen, dort sind u.a. schon die meisten benötigten USE-Flags passend vom Profil her gesetzt.

 *mathos93 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> localhost chris # emerge --update --ask world
> ```
> ...

  Zudem ist es beim world Update idR auch besser --deep und --newuse mit hinzuzunehmen - das löst Abhängigkeiten meist besser und passender auf.

----------

## DirtyHairy

Ich würde Dir dringend raten, die ungelesenen News zu lesen, insbesondere wenn es harte Blocker gibt --- meistens ist es harmlos, den Blocker einfach zu entfernen, aber manchmal kann man damit eine mittlere Katastrophe heraufbeschwören  :Smile:  Auch habe ich mir angewöhnt, bei Blockern, die ich nicht zweifelsfrei als harmlos (nicht lebenswichtig) identifizieren kann, zuerst ein binpackage (mit quickpkg) zu machen, bevor ich sie entferne, und anschließend sofort den Ersatz zu installieren.

----------

